

The Y Chromosome Now A Fraction of its Original Size - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/23/science/y-chromosome-though-diminished-is-holding-its-ground.html

======
masklinn
> The male sex would then become extinct, they fear, leaving women to invent
> some virgin-birth method of reproduction and propagate a sexless species.

A fear which was, of course, always unwarranted since there are examples of
species having shifted to different sex-determination processes after fully
extinguishing their Y chromosome and losing SRY.

And even then, the theoretical complete loss of Y in humans was millions years
away in the worst case.

